# Batman & Joker - INTJ and ENTP?



## Hari Mohan (Jul 7, 2012)

I was browsing through type descriptions and read that Batman is typed as INTJ whereas Joker is ENTP.

Joker is possibly an ENTP. From type descriptions I think -
Joker is quite extroverted, often communicates aloud albeit in a random and insane pattern.
He is a thinker because he does not consider ethical and moral issues at hand while making decisions.
He is intuitive because he constantly tries out new gadgets to kill and impale ppl.
And he is a perceiver because he's open ended and his only goal is to wreak havoc in a kind of "go with the flow" style.

I am not sure of Batman though.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

I see batman more INFJ Ni-Ti


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Batman ISTJ
Joker ENTP
Scarecrow INTJ
The Riddler INTP
Ivy ENTJ
Harley ESFJ

My 2 cents:ninja:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Bruce Wayne (Batman) is an ISTJ:
ISTJ Personality Type

Just scroll down to see the "Famous ISTJ People" list, you'll see his name there. Not sure what the Joker is, though, but ENTP sounds just about right. ^^


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

The new Batman in particular (Christian Bale's) is definitely some sort of IxTJ, probably with more Ni (although I may be misunderstanding Si in the way he thinks).

Joker is definitely an ENTP that went off the deep end. When our Ne gets out of control, we start doing _amazing _magic tricks like this one:


----------



## Hari Mohan (Jul 7, 2012)

I am not sure of Batman being ISTj. But yea he has that serious attitude and tirelessly works against crime.


----------



## Pempslider (Feb 11, 2011)

For the Nolan movies(*=not sure about enneagram):
Batman: INFJ 1w9
The Joker: ENTP 5w6*
Ra's al Ghul: IXTJ 1w9
Harvey Dent: ENFJ 6w7*
Commissioner Gordon: ISFJ 6w5*
Alfred: ISFJ 9*
Lucius Fox: INTJ 5w6*
Dr. Crane: INTJ 5w4
Bane: INTJ 8

Batman's approach to justice differs from Ra's al Ghul in the fact that he holds compassion for even the undeserving people, "That's why it's so important; it separates us from them" he said in the beginning of Batman Begins. People and compassion are held in high regard in his value system, which indicates Fe. He doesn't see Gotham as being beyond saving no matter its level of corruption, he see's good in it that's worth fighting for, whereas the Legion of Shadows has no compassion for the good people that Batman speaks of, and views the problematic Gotham as a problem that can't be fixed. Bruce Wayne/Batman never gives up on it, he embodies the ideal of what is right and good; the Batman. The Henri Ducard/Ra's al Ghul character is probably INTJ, while Bruce Wayne/Batman is INFJ.


----------



## Annie Gravity (Jul 17, 2012)

I definitely think Batman is an F type. 

I recall him valuing compassion above fairness and he is definitely strong in his morals. His feeling function actually defines him as a superhero. He is the epitome of a good-doer and he is so absolutely strict about it that he really highlights the contrast between good and evil, which is a central theme to any superhero movie.

I'd say INFJ.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

There is a definite telling of Fi, not Fe in Batman's persona. The stable financial empire he does so well with hints at a TJ nature. Although he is proactive with defending the citizens of Gotham, he doesnt exhibit traditional SJ values particularly due to his laid back nature with meetings and inventive hunches that are nearing the border of fantasy. Batman strikes me as an individual with duelling personas that is painful, but fulfilling of his need to mend his inner turmoil. I could imagine only Ni being so fanatical with imagining one's self as a superhero and carrying out Fi-driven idealism. 

Joker seems to be such a great complement to Batman and is arguably one of the best hero-villain dynamics in recent time, as would most INTJ-ENTP pairings be (minus any altruism from EITHER xD). 

Im a little skeptical of a full fledged conclusion considering most movie writers dont use Jung/MBTI as a framework to base their characters on, but the better characters always seem to generate more intrigue and depth when they can be so easily identified by the personality theory. Have we uncovered a writer's secrets? Maybe.


----------



## Talon (Feb 15, 2012)

marckos said:


> Batman ISTJ
> Joker ENTP
> Scarecrow INTJ
> The Riddler INTP
> ...


Batman INTJ
Joker ENTP
Scarecrow INTJ
Riddler INTP
Poison Ivy ENFJ
Harley Quinn ENFP
Nightwing (Dick Grayson) ENFJ
Robin (Tim Drake) INFJ
Robin (Damien Wayne) ISTP
Red Hood (Jason Todd) ESTP
Catwoman ISFJ
Jim Gordon ISTJ
Ra's Al Ghul ENTJ


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Batman is not a Fe user. Based on the Dark Knight rises he seems to favor Ni-Te in my opinion. I think INTJ seems likely.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Arrow said:


> Batman is not a Fe user. Based on the Dark Knight rises he seems to favor Ni-Te in my opinion. I think INTJ seems likely.



Well at the end, the character batman its the result of the point of view of several writters/director/actors and even the subjective of the customer/spectator so maybe in TDKR can be an INTJ but in some of his comics is INFJ as the joker can vary from ENTP to a twisted INTJ (old joker) soo... i dont even know why im quoting you but EVERYONE probably is wrong (even myself) so i believe that the objective of this thread is search for fun but not truth (lol obviousman is a man).

In the spectre of the MBTI in the batman character generally talking i see more an INxJ than an ESP and about the joker i thing about xNTx than a xSFs.


----------



## Christie (Feb 20, 2012)

I would say INFJ for Batman. He can seem quite extroverted at times in his Bruce Wayne form, but few *know* him intimately. He prefers to stay out of the spotlight. He works in the background to keep Gotham safe. He has tremendous wealth, but doesn't feed into to wealthy persona. He is definitely at war with himself and doesn't give himself enough credit. Even if he performs a heroic act, he will still beat himself up and say it wasn't enough. He definitely identifies with and is concerned about others feelings.... I don't know, he just doesn't strike me as INTJ? Just my thoughts. ENTP for Joker, yeah, I could see that.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Batman is an ISTJ. If he were an INTJ he'd be more apt to help develop the technology which he leaves up to Lucius Fox, an INTJ. He seems to use little intuition throughout the trilogy, and everything being equal an INTJ would not be as helpless against the ENTP Joker as Batman was for the most part. Being a great detective requires great attention to detail, not exactly something an N-dom is known for. It's why Sherlock Holmes is a sensor, an ISTP to be exact. There's zero question whatsoever about Fi over Fe usage in Bats, which rules out INFJ entirely. Te over Ti is evident as well, as he has a knack for knowing how to use Fox's toys without really caring how they work. Te-aux gives him the drive he needs, and Si-dom gives him the means to return society to how it should be, nothing visionary that I pick up on. There's also nothing really eccentric to speak of that would mark an N-dom, just issues stemming from his parents' death. ISTJ descriptions explain Bruce perfectly. 

For some reason I get an INTP vibe from Crane. Can't explain it. 

Ra's Al Ghul is an INTJ and Bane probably an eNTJ.


----------



## Pempslider (Feb 11, 2011)

INFJ with conflicting/fairly balanced Te and Fe functions due to being an Enneagram 1w9, having a fairly developed thinking function due to his need to be good, rational and objective.


----------



## AphroditeGoneAwry (Jan 10, 2012)

marckos said:


> Batman ISTJ
> Joker ENTP
> Scarecrow INTJ
> The Riddler INTP
> ...



I agree. :kitteh:


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

ITT: INFJs trying to shoehorn bats into an INFJ type :tongue:


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Batman-ISTJ or INFJ... I can't decide
Joker-ENTP fer sher


----------

